# Deck railing posts



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello All,

What is the best way to attach railing posts in this way:










I do not see any lag bolts. Is this a sturdy method? I like the look of it.


----------



## UFoPilot (Apr 24, 2008)

Why can I see Through the corner?


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

I dont understand what you are talking about. "Why can I see Through the corner?"

???


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

UFoPilot said:


> Why can I see Through the corner?


That's a UPC Tag stapled to the end of the rim joist board.


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Atlantic, any ideas of the attachment method of the railing posts?

I like the clean look of it rather than lagging to rim from outside.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

sandyman720 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I do not see any lag bolts. Is this a sturdy method? I like the look of it.


It's probably a doubled rim joist and is lagged screwed from the inside,and maybe even "blocked-in".
Example: Using ledgelock Lag screws.


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Are lag screws or bolts better to use in this case?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

There's a chance that the railing posts that are shown in your pick could be:

1.) Neither lagged-screwed, nor carriage-bolted, but only Blocked-in with PT lumber.

2.) They are lagged in, or carriage bolted in, and they placed the second rim joist "over" the heads of the lag/bolt, to hide them.

IMHO - I believe that both lag-scews and carriage bolts can work, if inserted effectively.

We used to use carriage bolts, but now pretty much just use ledgerloks. They may, or may not be approved in your region (check your local code requirements for deck post fastening)

These pics might help you:

Ledger Lock Lag screws:


















We prefer to also "block-in" the posts, along with the ledgerloks:









Post cracked on the very end a little here, but it isn't going anywhere, and it passed inspection:


----------

